# Message Provider im JBoss wechseln



## Guest (28. Apr 2005)

Hallo allerseits, 

sagt mal....weiss einer von euch wo ich den Message Provider für den JBoss einstellen kann? Ich müsste den Websphere MQ als MessageProvider anbinden.........ist das in irgendeinem Config File ?  ???:L


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Apr 2005)

jboss.xml?


----------



## Gast (1. Mai 2005)

Hmmm, erstmal danke für die Antwort aber ich kann irgendwie die STelle nicht finden wo genau ich das wechsle. Kannst du mir vielleicht nochmal helfen? 

danke...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Macht man das nicht über jms-ds.xml ?

Gruß Tom


----------

